# Microwave Waveguides, and all sorts of other goodies



## snoman701 (Feb 13, 2017)

Goren, eat your heart out.

Actually, I have no clue what most of this is.

I know I purchased a few oscillators, frequency meters, waveguides, etc...but beyond that, I'm clueless.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 13, 2017)

All of it seems to be first built on the mica? boards, then glued in to the chamber, then some of the chambers are either soldered, or epoxied shut?

Is this stuff worth going after?


----------



## modtheworld44 (Feb 13, 2017)

snoman701

The microwave e-waste is very much worth the effort,look at some of the yields in my threads.I still have alot of my waveguides from the 12 microwave server racks I tore down.The wave guides are longer and larger than the modules you have.Think 1 1/2 foot solid square copper tube press fitted in to solid brass mount bracket.That kind brought good money,and I still have the ones made of aluminium and brass for
a rainy day  .The gold plated connectors from those aluminium shielded coaxials have good yields,all the plating on that type of equipment is some of the best I have worked on.I payed a little over 500.00 for my 12 after gas and two trips to Ohio to pick them up.I made 2,500.00 in the end and still have some odds and ends parts left over for a rainy day.They were not stingy with the gold on those parts.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## scrappappy (Feb 27, 2017)

That looks like very old tech. Probably a very good source of non-ferrous metals. I'm not seeing any waveguide in your pics but like mod said it should have an abundance of copper if you have it.. it would look kinda like a 2x4 (although it's usually more like 1x2) of copper that stretches from the microwave controller shelf to the tower usually. Really good source of metals if you can source it. Sometimes it needs to be swapped out when the microwave frequency is changed so keep those contacts close. Nice score.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks like a bunch of different micro wave equipment, not any serial production units, but prototype or experimental setup materials.
There seem to be some vacuum equipment too, the three steel tube with flanges in the box for example. The discs and the aluminium holder looks like an evaporation target.

So to me it looks like some vacuum equipment from a physics department or a high tech company.

Nice screen printed circuit boards on white alumina. A lot of work to clean it up from all the metal cases.

I would scrap the most of it, but the modular microwave units that are factory built I would check on eBay first for resale value. Don't open it up if you are going to sell it, it can destroy any trimming and calibration made on the units.
Examples of things possible to sell is the filter box and the grey box on top of the flanged tubes.

Göran


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeah, I ran a majority of it through Ebay first. Didn't recoup my time. 

I have what seems like a million coax ends, those I'll save for the stripping cell. 

The rest of it may go back to scrap as is...nothing really all that great that I've found. I'll take the stuff apart first to make sure. The alumina boards are glued in so tight that I dont imagine i'll be able to get them out.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 28, 2017)

Found a bunch more yesterday....including a beautiful Nixie tube counter. I'll post a couple pictures, interesting stuff. A woman is disposing of her dad's "junk". 

Anybody know what the little blue balls are? Multi-lead. 6 and 8 pins. Pca is the "company"....hand painted on.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Feb 28, 2017)

The blue "balls" are likely pulse transformers. Rare for sure in that configuration. PCA still makes them, just a lot boxier now:

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Pulse-Transformer-PCA-RX301-E10-Mil-Spec-NSN-5950-00-0884-2596-1-pc-/181539162421

I used to see them in Radar units in the Navy. Just copper windings wound to a specific ratio, primary to secondary. No PMs

Cheers,


----------

